# ISO Cinnamon Roll Recipe



## JohnA (Dec 21, 2007)

I am looking for a very good but easy to make Cinnamon Roll and Coffee Cake recipes, if you have one or more please let us know of them?

This is for Christmas Breakfast.


----------



## merstar (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a great recipe for Cranberry Swirl Coffee Cake - perfect for using up leftover cranberry sauce. Let me know if you want me to post it.


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 21, 2007)

I found an awesome recipe for cinnamon buns here. They taste just like the ones from Cinnabon! Pretty easy to make, too. When I made them I prepared and baked the dough the same day, but you should be able to make the dough ahead of time, refrigerate it, and just pop it in the oven the next morning. I prefer butter for this recipe, but you can use margarine if you like it better. The one thing I definitely reccommend is to let the dough rise twice - once in the bowl you use to mix it and a second time in the pan. This will make the rolls nice and fluffy. I guarantee you'll like the results!


----------

